# 13.5 Rotor



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a Novak 13.5 in my T4. It is a older version, according to a guy I talked to at Novak. He told me to upgrade the rotor. He suggested a sintered 12.5mm or even a 13mm rotor? What would be the best rotor? And where will be the best place to get one, if myLHS cannot get one for me. I will be running in a indoor track for winter also, if that has any help.
Thx.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

I thought all of the 13.5s came with the sintered. Unless you got the gold can and not the pro version with the purple ring and orange timing ring. 12 mm sintered will be all that you will need. Is the rotor the gray or black bonded one?


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

The original 13.5 came with a bonded rotor and a not ribbed can, but the big bearing, so all you need is the sintered rotor, most oval guys run the 12.5 rotor and the touring guys like the 13 mm, it has more torque.


----------



## BallisticBill (Oct 22, 2002)

T4sforme said:


> I have a Novak 13.5 in my T4. It is a older version, according to a guy I talked to at Novak. He told me to upgrade the rotor. He suggested a sintered 12.5mm or even a 13mm rotor? What would be the best rotor? And where will be the best place to get one, if myLHS cannot get one for me. I will be running in a indoor track for winter also, if that has any help.
> Thx.


http://www.windtunnelracingproducts.com/product_info.php?cPath=40_58&products_id=275

http://www.windtunnelracingproducts.com/product_info.php?cPath=40_58&products_id=1016

Maybe this will help.

Bill Murdock


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

Thx. for help. I am thinking I should go with the 13mm rotor. I forgot that I will be using it at a indoor high traction offroad track in my T4. What do you guys think? 12.3 or 13?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

the 13mm "tuning" rotor is not legal for most oval racing.


----------



## drdsanders (May 29, 2008)

I found it's cheaper to simply have Novak replace the motor for $35 which includes a warranty then it is to upgrade an older motor using new rotor, endbell, and bearings. Check out Novaks replacement policy on their website.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

drdsanders said:


> I found it's cheaper to simply have Novak replace the motor for $35 which includes a warranty then it is to upgrade an older motor using new rotor, endbell, and bearings. Check out Novaks replacement policy on their website.


Novak Motor Replacement Options

(Just posted this link on another forum...)


----------

